# Coffee Domain Name forsale



## digitalquill (May 1, 2010)

Hi all

First of all a brief intro, I am a coffee lover, hence this post and the domain name I own. Reading some of the posts here, I realise I have a great deal to learn! I simply enjoy it, I have a cupboard dedicated to coffee and spend hours deciding which coffee to try next!

I am an IT Project Manager and web developer by trade, several years ago this lead me to register worldcoffee.co.uk. At that time I was not sure what I wanted to do with my career and was looking at going into coffee distribution, but I never took that step of actually doing it.

I have to face facts and I will never get round to actually doing anything productive with the worldcoffee domain name so I would like it to go to a coffee lover who can actually make something of it, hence this post.

It could be a forum, affiliate or other coffee related business, but what I do know is that it is a good domain name. Sedo have valued it at £1900. I am not sure if I will get that sort of money for it, but I am taking offers for the domain.

So if you are a business owner or someone who can make use of it please either contact me or visit the sedo page at:

http://www.sedo.co.uk/search/details.php4?domain=worldcoffee.co.uk&language=e&et_sub=22&partnerid=14456&et_cid=13&et_lid=17473

Kind Regards

Matt Houldsworth


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I wish you the best of luck in obtaining that sort of figure from the site, which has no page rank, and only a small number of backlinks which are no longer relevant.

However you do have domain age on your side - site registered 15 June 2006 - but I think you may struggle to reach 3 figures

Bundling the domain with other extensions eg dot eu , dot com , dot info , dot net etc may add value but I can see these have already been taken so the site is limited to the UK market, from a TLD marketing perspective

There are some possible uses for the name from a distribution angle but most startups don't have 4 figure sums to buy domain names

Have you considered documenting your original idea, creating a site and then presenting the concept as a developed going-concern?

This may add value and help portray your domain in a better light

Just a little food for thought


----------



## digitalquill (May 1, 2010)

Hi Glenn

Thanks for your reply, just to be clear I am not expecting to get anywhere near the Sedo figure, I am open to offers.

I agree with your idea about creating the site, I just do not have the time to do it with work and family commitments so it is just hanging around

Just looking for offers

Matt


----------

